# [VZW] Teaser for Imoseyon Lean Kernel



## wera750

Verizon only

Download here----»http://cl.ly/I6T9

It's coming, and boy is it good!

He uses a unique way of flashing the boot.img to the recovery partition. His script will reboot to recovery on every reboot until you delete a certain file from /data. Then a reboot to recovery will reboot to cwm.

I might even share it if someone wants it...


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731

I'm all open for a good kernel if you want to PM it to me !


----------



## wera750

To flash:

1) copy the file to /sdcard 2) dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18

To boot into custom kernel at every normal boot/reboot:

In terminal:
For first boot you must do lk_once instead of lk_perm and reboot to recovery. Then you can use lk_perm.

[email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_perm

[email protected]:/data # sync

Reboot phone normally

To reboot to CWM delete lk_perm from /data and reboot recovery. Tada! You have normal recovery again.

I take no credit for this, I'm just a messenger. This is all Imoseyon's work and kernel/recovery concept. THIS IS NOT KEXEC! 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid3r

Verizon????!?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ftmaniac948

What are the features? Or will that be posted when he creates his own thread

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## Chakra

will this triger the flash counter?


----------



## inline6power

verizon?????????????


----------



## wera750

Sorry guys, yes Verizon. Dunno about the counter. I don't really worry about that stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

features:
1.89ghz oc
Badassedness
and
Auto brightness fix

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

IMO recommends using ondemand governor, it hotplugs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Wow. IMO deving for the SGS3 Gnex. I may have to make the switch. I was waiting for an unlocked boot loader, but it seems that may not be necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Dude... You're awesome! Thanks for this. Imoseyon did a hell of a job for the Gnex.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar

What should it say under About Device - Kernel Version with this kernel?


----------



## wera750

Should say imoseyon in it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbzcar

wera750 said:


> Should say imoseyon in it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Hmmm mine isn't saying that, looks the same as the previous kernel I was using, don't think it worked...


----------



## wera750

Did you flash to the recovery partition then 
touch /data/lk_perm
sync
reboot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbzcar

wera750 said:


> Did you flash to the recovery partition then
> touch /data/lk_perm
> sync
> reboot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sure did.


----------



## wera750

try try again lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

maybe redownload

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## houseboatwayne

Did not work for me.

This is my try...

export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH [email protected]:/ $ export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH [email protected]:/ $ su
# dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
< 11628+0 records in 11628+0 records out 5953536 bytes transferred in 1.384 secs (4301687 bytes/sec) [email protected]:/ # cd data [email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_perm [email protected]:/data # sync [email protected]:/data #

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdhas

wera750 said:


> Verizon only
> 
> It's coming, and boy is it good!
> 
> He uses a unique way of flashing the boot.img to the recovery partition. His script will reboot to recovery on every reboot until you delete a certain file from /data. Then a reboot to recovery will reboot to cwm.
> 
> I might even share it if someone wants it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Where are you getting your info? Will there be an "official" release from Imoseyon?


----------



## dushotgun

I couldn't get it to work either. I believe the lk_perm part is the problem. I used lk_once instead and got the kernel to boot fine. What I did was

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Copy the file to the root of the internal sd card[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Then open an adb shell, [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:$ su[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:# [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:# cd /data[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_once[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # sync[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:# reboot recovery[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This doesn't boot on every boot though, to boot in normal recovery just reboot to recovery.[/background]


----------



## houseboatwayne

I feel.......teased









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

lk_once only works once
lk_perm is permanent until you erase it

Are you guys rebooting to recovery after using lk_perm? You should just do a normal reboot with lk_perm.

In terminal:

dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
touch /data/lk_perm
sync
reboot

I've been testing for Imoseyon for a few days now with no problems. The original directions I posted were from IMO himself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## houseboatwayne

Yea tried once and perm. Something is missing here.

sigh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## houseboatwayne

Regular reboot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dushotgun

I tried a normal reboot with lk_perm and the kernel didn't boot, it just started the stock kernel.


----------



## wera750

Try just creating a new file in data called lk_perm.

And to be double clear. This is not for kexec.

Hopefully IMO will come in soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

maybe a bad upload....

This link is straight from IMOhttp://cl.ly/I6T9

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

and with lk_once you must reboot recovery

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## houseboatwayne

Can you get IMO to reply

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

I'll email him

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dushotgun

I got it to work. I created lk_perm with root explorer and its working fine for me now.


----------



## wera750

Are you typing dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img

I accidentally put dd if=/sdcard/lkboot2.img

In the op, that was from the first test.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

dushotgun said:


> I got it to work. I created lk_perm with root explorer and its working fine for me now.


Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dushotgun

It's the perm one too it survived a reboot. Seems like its running great I'm getting 5611 in quadrant!


----------



## wera750

I saw some people cd /data. You don't need to in terminal. Just type:

touch /data/lk_perm (then enter)
sync (then enter)
reboot (then enter)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## houseboatwayne

wera750 said:


> Are you typing dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img
> 
> I accidentally put dd if=/sdcard/lkboot2.img
> 
> In the op, that was from the first test.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yea caught that. No go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Hey guys, here's some instructions I wrote up for testers a while back --


Code:


<br />
To flash:<br />
1) copy the file to /sdcard<br />
2) dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18<br />
To boot in custom kernel:<br />
1) create a file called lk_once in /data<br />
2) reboot recovery<br />
[email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_once<br />
[email protected]:/data # sync<br />
[email protected]:/data # reboot recovery<br />
To boot in normal recovery: Just reboot to recovery<br />
To boot into custom kernel at every normal boot/reboot (do this at your own risk):<br />
[email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_perm<br />
[email protected]:/data # sync<br />
Reboot phone normally<br />

The kernel is not really ready for prime time yet. Plus due to work issues I probably won't get to work on it until next week. For now, play with it and stay on it if you like it, otherwise go back to your previous kernel until it's released. 

Keep in mind that this kernel does *not* use kexec - it's a kernel/recovery hybrid, which I believe is simpler and less risky. But you never know, I may end up using kexec too eventually.


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> Hey guys, here's some instructions I wrote up for testers a while back --
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> To flash:<br />
> 1) copy the file to /sdcard<br />
> 2) dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18<br />
> To boot in custom kernel:<br />
> 1) create a file called lk_once in /data<br />
> 2) reboot recovery<br />
> [email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_once<br />
> [email protected]:/data # sync<br />
> [email protected]:/data # reboot recovery<br />
> To boot in normal recovery: Just reboot to recovery<br />
> To boot into custom kernel at every normal boot/reboot (do this at your own risk):<br />
> [email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_perm<br />
> [email protected]:/data # sync<br />
> Reboot phone normally<br />
> 
> The kernel is not really ready for prime time yet. Plus due to work issues I probably won't get to work on it until next week. For now, play with it and stay on it if you like it, otherwise go back to your previous kernel until it's released.
> 
> Keep in mind that this kernel does *not* use kexec - it's a kernel/recovery hybrid, which I believe is simpler and less risky. But you never know, I may end up using kexec too eventually.


Loved your work on my GNex, glad to see you over here. 

I personally would love to have this in a form that works with kexec. I have my kexec setup tweaked to my liking, so for me it is 1000% easier to just drop a different boot.img on my internal storage or SD card and choose whichever I want to boot from within recovery.


----------



## kipland007

Agreed... I love kexec as well. However I understand this is an early model and you're busy. Just wanted to put my two cents in...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55

I don't know why this kernel isn't flashing for me. I keep rebooting to a stock kernel >_>

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Yup that's another argument for kexec - if all other kernel devs end up using it (which they probably will), it will be easier for users if all of us to use the same method.


----------



## kisypher

Not to shabby. Got a 5765.


----------



## pdubya

To anyone having problems getting this to work you probably need to do the lk_once first as it creates a file called lk_counter then you should be able to use lk_perm and everything work. Since I trust Imoseyon's work I tried to just go with lk_perm right off of the bat but it didn't work until I did lk_once first. Hope this helps.

Imoseyon, could you add RNDIS to the next version of your kernel?


----------



## wera750

pdubya said:


> To anyone having problems getting this to work you probably need to do the lk_once first as it creates a file called lk_counter then you should be able to use lk_perm and everything work. Since I trust Imoseyon's work I tried to just go with lk_perm right off of the bat but it didn't work until I did lk_once first. Hope this helps.
> 
> Imoseyon, could you add RNDIS to the next version of your kernel?


That is probably it. I've been testing so long I probably didn't realize it. At first lk_perm was considered risky. So I always tried lk_once, then I said hell with it and went for the gold lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## troyhatton

It seems that the file is no longer living in your Dropbox. Can you re-host?


----------



## wera750

Oops, fixing it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

OP updated with a new download link!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Husker_fan

I finally got this to work using adb on my laptop. I also did the lk_once to get it to work, then switched to the lk_perm For some reason i didnt have any success using terminal on the phone.

Had to edit and say Auto Brightness is working too. I checked it just to be sure. HUGE win and a first there!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

IMO just confirmed, you must do lk_once the first time... my bad guys...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Chakra

wera750 said:


> IMO just confirmed, you must do lk_once the first time... my bad guys...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Could you please update the OP with the correct procedure. Thanks


----------



## Marcismo55

Yes please do. I'm having a hard time figuring out what to do after you push the lkboot.img to dev/block/mmcblk0p18. Can you guys also take a pic of the "about phone" area to show the kernel info for verification?

This is my first adventure using terminal emulator like this. Please excuse my newbness! haha


----------



## wera750

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Foxalot

Hooray! Glad to see leankernel for my new phone, as I used it pretty much exclusively on my last phone (Thunderbolt) on both Sense and AOSP ROMs. Leankernel has always been proven to have rock solid stability and measurable performance gains.


----------



## ercDROID

How Is the battery life? Are there different settings to pick from in the kernel?


----------



## pelotudo

awesome work, flashed without any issues. glad to see imo is working on the sIII.


----------



## rotarydial

So, say some idiot re-flashed touch CWM while on this and now he can only boot to recovery. What would you think the fix is?


----------



## wera750

Try to mount data and erase lk_perm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

Or set up adb in recovery and flash twrp, then reboot to recovery and use twrp's file manager to delete lk_perm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rotarydial

Can you assist with getting adb setup in recovery? That would be awesome.


----------



## rotarydial

rotarydial said:


> Can you assist with getting adb setup in recovery? That would be awesome.


Apparently CWM doesn't include drivers for this? Nandroid it is.


----------



## Chakra

I still dont see instructions on how to do this step by step, and Im not willing to just wing it.

Will you please update the OP with correct step by step procedure on installing this.


----------



## srs731

Chakra said:


> I still dont see instructions on how to do this step by step, and Im not willing to just wing it.
> 
> Will you please update the OP with correct step by step procedure on installing this.


The third post tells you


----------



## Chakra

srs731 said:


> The third post tells you


I guess I am just a terminal noob, yes it is there. but it says first do this

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1) copy the file to /sdcard [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 2) dd if=/sdcard/lkboot5.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In terminal:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For first boot you must do lk_once instead of lk_perm and reboot to recovery. Then you can use lk_perm.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]so does that mean to do this ??[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # touch /data/[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lk_once[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # sync[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Reboot phone normally[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then do this[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # touch /data/lk_perm[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:/data # sync[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Reboot phone normally[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]do I have to type the "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected]:" or is that already there?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]am I using terminal program on phone? or do I use TWRP and the terminal tool in that?[/background]


----------



## Husker_fan

[email protected] is where you will be if you are using terminal ON your phone, if you are using terminal on your computer you will type "adb shell" to get there. For the first boot everything you typed is correct except do NOT boot normally. The first time type "reboot recovery" in your terminal. then after it reboots, you can verify under "about device" if it worked, the Kernel version will read "3.0.8imoseyon+". The second time follow just like you posted and you will be golden. It will then reboot to this kernel every time until you delete the file you created in /data.
I edited your post below.............
Another edit....if you are doing this on your phone in terminal, type "su" before you start

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]touch /data/[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lk_once[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sync[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Reboot recovery[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then do this[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]touch /data/lk_perm[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sync[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Reboot[/background]


----------



## imoseyon

Hey folks,

I literally had like 45min of spare time today (lol) and compiled another test build for folks to test: http://cl.ly/IFam

I fixed some minor voltage and frequency issues, and I'm now using latest linaro compiler with optimizations.

Instructions here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HKZyzPnw

When I have some more time, I will look into adding more features and kexec.


----------



## Husker_fan

Boots....works.....oc'd at 1.9.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v

I guess I'm a noob with terminal commands and such. I'm an avid rooter and flasher but these directions are confusing me a little. Most after putting the file on sd card what is number 2? Then where are these commands supposed to be put in? Can anyone give me slightly clearer directions. I'd greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Husker_fan

Scroll up about 4 posts to the one I made. Its pretty clear there me thinks.

Edit....Step 2 is also typed in terminal. The "dd" command line.


----------



## Chakra

Do you just delete the lk perm file and reboot and you have reversed the auto boot?


----------



## silver04v

Husker_fan said:


> Scroll up about 4 posts to the one I made. Its pretty clear there me thinks.
> 
> Edit....Step 2 is also typed in terminal. The "dd" command line.


sorry, but what do you mean the dd command line?

I'm seeing this as my steps, copy file to sd, open terminal and type the 2nd line in? What's my proper step there still slightly confused?

After that I would type in the next set of lines in terminal, and then once type reboot recovery it will reboot and be running on the kernel. Then I can go back in and type the last one if I want it to reboot into kernel every time?

How does one go back to the regular stock kernel after flashing this one?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Husker_fan

Yep! Type step 2 in terminal. If you want to go back to stock, just go to /data and delete the lk_perm file. Then reboot and you'll be stock. If you screw up and do it wrong......it just won't work. Trust me lol. I screwed it up several times before I figured it out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bash_array

Husker_fan said:


> Yep! Type step 2 in terminal. If you want to go back to stock, just go to /data and delete the lk_perm file. Then reboot and you'll be stock. If you screw up and do it wrong......it just won't work. Trust me lol. I screwed it up several times before I figured it out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Can we use this kernel for cm10 jellybean?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v

Husker_fan said:


> Yep! Type step 2 in terminal. If you want to go back to stock, just go to /data and delete the lk_perm file. Then reboot and you'll be stock. If you screw up and do it wrong......it just won't work. Trust me lol. I screwed it up several times before I figured it out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


nice, thanks for the help. What is the best way to control clock speed and voltage once running this kernel? Set cpu? This is my first kernel I've used, coming from droid x with no kernels.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## mbmlsx

Please add in fast usb charging like your other awesome kernels! Thanks!


----------



## smitty5505

das7982 said:


> Can we use this kernel for cm10 jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No, different kernels for stock and aosp. Also different kernels for ics vs. jb.


----------



## Husker_fan

I'm using cpu master but I think any of those apps are ok. He recommends the on demand governor for now. I'm pretty sure he'll be adding in plenty more goodness when he gets a chance. I can wait. Its no fun to just flash something once and not get to update.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Here's a test kernel for AOSP via kexec (tested on cm10 only): http://cl.ly/IGd3

Flash via recovery. When phone boots it's gonna complain about untrusted zip every time - go ahead and flash. That's because I haven't signed the kexec-boot.zip - I'm not sure where to get the proper private key to sign it.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

imoseyon said:


> Here's a test kernel for AOSP via kexec (tested on cm10 only): http://cl.ly/IGd3
> 
> Flash via recovery. When phone boots it's gonna complain about untrusted zip every time - go ahead and flash. That's because I haven't signed the kexec-boot.zip - I'm not sure where to get the proper private key to sign it.


Installed and running it! Love it so far, seems like starting up data and the boot processes was much faster. Now to see what it does in benchmarks that don't mean anything for all you bench addicts.

Edit: there's the initial benches @1809 Max/384min ondemand deadline.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731

imoseyon said:


> Here's a test kernel for AOSP via kexec (tested on cm10 only): http://cl.ly/IGd3
> 
> Flash via recovery. When phone boots it's gonna complain about untrusted zip every time - go ahead and flash. That's because I haven't signed the kexec-boot.zip - I'm not sure where to get the proper private key to sign it.


NICE!!! Will flash soon-Anyway we can get an underclock on this? 184
Just flashed this kernel it is running amazing! And it fixed the haptic feedback issue with the keyboard on dhackers29 7/23 build!!


----------



## imoseyon

Cool, more good things to come. It's coming along slowly due to lack of time....


----------



## Hilbe

imoseyon said:


> Cool, more good things to come. It's coming along slowly due to lack of time....


On the GN Lean Kernel you had an undervolt recommendations section. Hoping you eventually find time to put one of those together. Really enjoyed your work and tips on the GN version


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> Here's a test kernel for AOSP via kexec (tested on cm10 only): http://cl.ly/IGd3
> 
> Flash via recovery. When phone boots it's gonna complain about untrusted zip every time - go ahead and flash. That's because I haven't signed the kexec-boot.zip - I'm not sure where to get the proper private key to sign it.


I don't know how to put into words how happy I am to have your kernel on my phone again. As always excellent work.

Phone is faster and lock screen no longer lags. Awesome.

Quick question. Are you the one that did the "OTB" kernels for the fascinate? Edit: never mind nemesis2all did these.

I have used your stuff exclusively on my gnex. You rock!

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> Here's a test kernel for AOSP via kexec (tested on cm10 only): http://cl.ly/IGd3
> 
> Flash via recovery. When phone boots it's gonna complain about untrusted zip every time - go ahead and flash. That's because I haven't signed the kexec-boot.zip - I'm not sure where to get the proper private key to sign it.


Tested it on AOKP M6 (ICS), wouldn't boot. Just an FYI to everyone.


----------



## msburr87

So everything is running great but no matter what app I use to control voltages they don't seemnl to stick until multiple attempts. Running beans r2 with imo6

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## zakth

Enjoyed LK on the Gnex, glad to see it here. Installed fine, but had to look trough a few pages to get all the details on how to do this via adb. I tried using terminal from the phone but no dice. I would suggest everyone setup adb on your computer. Make sure to use adb shell then su. I found that without adding su it would not work for me.


----------



## dunndada

how does this work with the cvpcs auto kexec feature. will i have to reboot into recovery again, or will the cvpcs thing still work.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

dunndada said:


> how does this work with the cvpcs auto kexec feature. will i have to reboot into recovery again, or will the cvpcs thing still work.


Just install it like any other flashable zip and auto kexec will still work great! Loving the kernel so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

Imo, any updates on the touchwiz kernel? Loving it so far. Thanks

OH Im using it on verizon GS3, thats fine right?


----------



## imoseyon

Here's a kexec version of the touchwiz kernel:

http://cl.ly/IKgE

And aosp/cm10 version: http://cl.ly/IKYj (note only tested on cm10 - this version fixes the untrusted zip warning)

Flash in recovery. This requires recovery that supports auto-flashing at boot - I'm guessing they all do. Now that I got the kexec logistics worked out I can start focusing on features. I will create a separate thread for leankernel beta when some of the initial features are in.


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> Here's a kexec version of the touchwiz kernel:
> 
> http://cl.ly/IKgE
> 
> Flash in recovery. This requires recovery that supports auto-flashing at boot - I'm guessing they all do.


Any hope for a CM9/AOKP version?


----------



## imoseyon

jbzcar said:


> Any hope for a CM9/AOKP version?


I'd imagine my aosp/cm10 version doesn't work on cm9?


----------



## Chakra

Thanks Imo, giving it a try now.

Hmm, not having any luck. do you have kexec instructions? do I still do LK perm?

I tried with cwn 6.0.0.8 and it wasnt sticking.

if anyone can help I am good at following direction


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> I'd imagine my aosp/cm10 version doesn't work on cm9?


Yeah, I posted that already, lol.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30247-vzw-teaser-for-imoseyon-lean-kernel/page__st__80#entry841138


----------



## ercDROID

Correct me if I'm wrong.....I downloaded EZ Recovery from the market. I would flash CWM Touch. Put the kernel on the root of external sd card. Rename it boot.img. Boot into CWM Touch recovery. Flash boot_sdcard_boot_img.zip. It will reboot halfway through flash process and kernel will present. If I want to reboot the phone, I will have to reboot into recovery and flash the zip again? I've flashed invisiblek's kernel and had my custom recovery so I'm assuming that this is the proper way. I might be wrong cause some of this stuff is confusing! lol Let me know if this is correct.

Also, have people seen better battery life than the stock kernel? I was shocked when I saw my wifes battery life on her stock unrooted S3 yesterday. She was at 2 days 8 hours with 4.5 hours of screen time. That is insane. Mostly on WIFI though cause she is home with our baby most of the time. I'm on synergy with stock kernel and was very pleased with 27 hours and almost 3.5 hours of screen time. Let me know peoples battery life before and after flashing this kernel if you could. Imoseyon was the man on my Thunderbolt. Always smooth as butter with great battery life. I always want better performance AND battery life!


----------



## srs731

imoseyon said:


> Here's a kexec version of the touchwiz kernel:
> 
> http://cl.ly/IKgE
> 
> And aosp/cm10 version: http://cl.ly/IKYj (note only tested on cm10 - this version fixes the untrusted zip warning)
> 
> Flash in recovery. This requires recovery that supports auto-flashing at boot - I'm guessing they all do. Now that I got the kexec logistics worked out I can start focusing on features. I will create a separate thread for leankernel beta when some of the initial features are in.


Is that the only change in the kernel the zip fix? Anyway we can get an under clock?

Your Kernel on cm10 is running damn amazing took. Great battery life and fixed many issues on 7/23 build. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

That is how the Kexec directions I have read go.

However Imo said to flash in recovery? not place on sd card and rename? so Im not sure whats up.

I thought I read somewere that the newer Kexec recoveries didnt require to[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Flash "boot_sdcard_boot_img.zip"[/background] from recovery like the older ones did?

Can I just use ADB like the first version? it seems easier to me.


----------



## jbzcar

Chakra said:


> That is how the Kexec directions I have read go.
> 
> However Imo said to flash in recovery? not place on sd card and rename? so Im not sure whats up.
> 
> I thought I read somewere that the newer Kexec recoveries didnt require to[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Flash "boot_sdcard_boot_img.zip"[/background] from recovery like the older ones did?


Correct. The new way is completely automated.


----------



## ercDROID

So I could flash with cwm touch, leave file named as is and I no longer have to flash the other zip? Will I still have to flash this kernel in recovery every reboot?


----------



## Chakra

jbzcar said:


> Correct. The new way is completely automated.


but I flashed his new kerel with cwm 6.0.0.8 and after falshing it asked if I want it to auto flash to stock kernel, I tried both ways and imo's kernel was not theire either time. Can you please explain how to do it, with links to the correct CWM???


----------



## imoseyon

Chakra said:


> but I flashed his new kerel with cwm 6.0.0.8 and after falshing it asked if I want it to auto flash to stock kernel, I tried both ways and imo's kernel was not theire either time. Can you please explain how to do it, with links to the correct CWM???


Hmm I'm using 6.0.0.8 now. All you have to do is flash the zip and reboot. Everything should be automated...


----------



## Chakra

After flashing when you hit reboot system, it asks you a yes or now question about rebooting. What is the answer yes or no? Sorry I don't recall the exact question now


----------



## jbzcar

Chakra said:


> Hmm I'm using 6.0.0.8 now. All you have to do is flash the zip and reboot. Everything should be automated...


I'm on 6.0.1.0 but it should work the same way... Not sure what the thing about auto-flashing the stock kernel is all about...


----------



## jbzcar

Chakra said:


> After flashing when you hit reboot system, it asks you a yes or now question about rebooting. What is the answer yes or no? Sorry I don't recall the exact question now


Choose yes, I think that is the unsigned zip thing, which Imo said he fixed in the latest.


----------



## kipland007

So with the kexec kernels... Do we still rename to boot.img and flash the separate file to boot from that image? Or am I behind on things.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen

kipland007 said:


> So with the kexec kernels... Do we still rename to boot.img and flash the separate file to boot from that image? Or am I behind on things.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you have the kexec recovery then you just flash the kexec kernel zip file through cwm like normal.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## kipland007

mean sixteen said:


> If you have the kexec recovery then you just flash the kexec kernel zip file through cwm like normal.
> 
> Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


Thanks... Do you have a link perhaps? I know I've seen it but I can't remember now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen

kipland007 said:


> Thanks... Do you have a link perhaps? I know I've seen it but I can't remember now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't know how to link to another thread from within the app but it's in development and it's called easy how to install cm9/cm10. Or something like that.

Easy to do and imoseyon's kernel is AWESOME!!!

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3 Jellybean


----------



## Foxalot

Chakra said:


> After flashing when you hit reboot system, it asks you a yes or now question about rebooting. What is the answer yes or no? Sorry I don't recall the exact question now


Choosing yes/disable kernel flashing seems to lead to the kernel not sticking at all. I had to choose no, then reboot system. This would boot into the stock kernel, after which I would have to manually reboot into recovery (I believe these steps are supposed to be automated) which would load leankernel instead of going into CWM.

To be clear: from a kexec recovery, flash leankernel and reboot system. When prompted with the option to disable stock kernel loading, choose *no*, which should reboot into system but with your stock kernel. Once you're at your homescreen, reboot recovery with your preferred method, which should load leankernel.

As an aside I am unable to set my desired overclock with SetCPU/ROM toolbox. I prefer a mild setting, but everything from CPU spy to AnTuTu report a max reading of 1900 once I do anything intensive. I feel I should mention I also had this problem with invisiblek's kexec kernel. Are you guys able to set your own clocks, and if so, how?


----------



## Chakra

Thanks, So to boot into the altered kernel, I will have to boot recovery every time? And have no recovery?

This is contrary to what I have heard about the latest kexec, I though with the latest kexec you boot normaly for the altered kernel and it double boots by itself, then you boor recovery for the recovery basically giving you the best of both.

Is that wrong?


----------



## Foxalot

You're not wrong, nonetheless it doesn't seem to be working properly with the particular combinations of cwm and lk that we're using. Hopefully this is all remedied soon.


----------



## civichater

Foxalot said:


> Choosing yes/disable kernel flashing seems to lead to the kernel not sticking at all. I had to choose no, then reboot system. This would boot into the stock kernel, after which I would have to manually reboot into recovery (I believe these steps are supposed to be automated) which would load leankernel instead of going into CWM.
> 
> To be clear: from a kexec recovery, flash leankernel and reboot system. When prompted with the option to disable stock kernel loading, choose *no*, which should reboot into system but with your stock kernel. Once you're at your homescreen, reboot recovery with your preferred method, which should load leankernel.
> 
> As an aside I am unable to set my desired overclock with SetCPU/ROM toolbox. I prefer a mild setting, but everything from CPU spy to AnTuTu report a max reading of 1900 once I do anything intensive. I feel I should mention I also had this problem with invisiblek's kexec kernel. Are you guys able to set your own clocks, and if so, how?


This is exactly what I had to do for the new kernal to show up. I am not sure about the overclock setting, as I like to run as fast as I can


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Yall are way over complicating this. Here's the correct way to do it:

1. Reboot to a Kexec enabled recovery.

2. Install the lk_aosp_testv9.zip file like any other flashable zip.

3. Reboot, profit.

Simple. That is for the AOSP kernel though, not sure how the TW kernel differs, but it should be the same process, AFAIK.


----------



## bobloblaw1

I feel dumb that I can't get the TW kernel to stick.

I flash the CWM recovery that supports kexec.
I reboot to recovery and go into CWM. It says it's CWM 6.0.0.8 even though it's labeled 6.0.1.0 in the EZ flasher and the thread I downloaded it from (







)
I flash the lasted kexec kernel imo linked to.
I try to reboot.
"ROM may flash stock reecovery on boot. Fix?" If I choose "no" I loop back to recovery and get: "E: Can't open /cache/kexec-boot.zip" until I pick "yes". When I pick Yes, I end up back in Touchwiz with the regular kernel.

Am I missing a step? Seems like either cache isn't mounting or the file isn't getting written. Also, I've noticed that I am able to see folders in the root directory, but not files...Perhaps that is the issue.


----------



## imoseyon

bobloblaw1 said:


> I feel dumb that I can't get the TW kernel to stick.
> 
> I flash the CWM recovery that supports kexec.
> I reboot to recovery and go into CWM. It says it's CWM 6.0.0.8 even though it's labeled 6.0.1.0 in the EZ flasher and the thread I downloaded it from (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I flash the lasted kexec kernel imo linked to.
> I try to reboot.
> "ROM may flash stock reecovery on boot. Fix?" If I choose "no" I loop back to recovery and get: "E: Can't open /cache/kexec-boot.zip" until I pick "yes". When I pick Yes, I end up back in Touchwiz with the regular kernel.
> 
> Am I missing a step? Seems like either cache isn't mounting or the file isn't getting written. Also, I've noticed that I am able to see folders in the root directory, but not files...Perhaps that is the issue.


Hmmm link me to the recovery? Looks like I need to test it on a few different ones. I'm still using the recovery that came with 0723 build of CM10, with stock ROM. Here's what's supposed to happen:

1) You place the zip file in /sdcard
2) Reboot into recovery
3) Flash zip
4) Reboot (if it asks you any question, say "NO")
5) The phone will now reboot into stock kernel but the boot process gets hijacked in the beginning. (1. copies the kexec kernel to /cache/, 2. creates a command file for CWM, 3. reboots to recovery)
6) Reboots to recovery and then auto-flashes the kexec kernel in /cache/kexec-boot.zip
7) Auto-boots to the kexec custom kernel

When it fails see if you can pinpoint which step it is and report back? Thanks.


----------



## Foxalot

seth.i.simmons said:


> Yall are way over complicating this. Here's the correct way to do it:
> 
> 1. Reboot to a Kexec enabled recovery.
> 
> 2. Install the lk_aosp_testv9.zip file like any other flashable zip.
> 
> 3. Reboot, profit.
> 
> Simple. That is for the AOSP kernel though, not sure how the TW kernel differs, but it should be the same process, AFAIK.


While you are correct for the general case of kexec kernels, this is a bug-like problem specific to this kernel (or some combination of recovery and this kernel that some of us are using) so what you say doesn't apply in this case.


----------



## bobloblaw1

imoseyon said:


> Hmmm link me to the recovery? Looks like I need to test it on a few different ones. I'm still using the recovery that came with 0723 build of CM10, with stock ROM. Here's what's supposed to happen:
> 
> 1) You place the zip file in /sdcard
> 2) Reboot into recovery
> 3) Flash zip
> 4) Reboot (if it asks you any question, say "NO")
> 5) The phone will now reboot into stock kernel but the boot process gets hijacked in the beginning. (1. copies the kexec kernel to /cache/, 2. creates a command file for CWM, 3. reboots to recovery)
> 6) Reboots to recovery and then auto-flashes the kexec kernel in /cache/kexec-boot.zip
> 7) Auto-boots to the kexec custom kernel
> 
> When it fails see if you can pinpoint which step it is and report back? Thanks.


I was using the kexec CWM found in bean's goo folder (it's linked to in the easy kexec thread): http://goo.im/devs/B...zw_recovery.img
I am fairly sure that it's this recovery that's bad since I can not see files in the root folders.

I tried to find the 7/23 kexec recovery but it seems droidhive where dhacker posted it is dead/down. Any one have a mirror?

I guess you could say I fail on step 3 then since I am only able to see files in subfolders. Therefore I can't flash it from the root directory. this would also explain why the recovery doesn't see the kernel flashed to the root of the recovery partition.


----------



## Chakra

bobloblaw1 said:


> I feel dumb that I can't get the TW kernel to stick.
> 
> I flash the CWM recovery that supports kexec.
> I reboot to recovery and go into CWM. It says it's CWM 6.0.0.8 even though it's labeled 6.0.1.0 in the EZ flasher and the thread I downloaded it from (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I flash the lasted kexec kernel imo linked to.
> I try to reboot.
> "ROM may flash stock reecovery on boot. Fix?" If I choose "no" I loop back to recovery and get: "E: Can't open /cache/kexec-boot.zip" until I pick "yes". When I pick Yes, I end up back in Touchwiz with the regular kernel.
> 
> Am I missing a step? Seems like either cache isn't mounting or the file isn't getting written. Also, I've noticed that I am able to see folders in the root directory, but not files...Perhaps that is the issue.


Thank you for explaining. This is exactly what is happening to me and I was unable to explain it fully yesterday as I had my daughter. I hope we find a solution.

Imo can you link to the recovery you recommend so I can avoid this problem?


----------



## draco259

To get mine to stick I had to click no, then power down then boot into the bootloader from a powered down state then it stuck. I am on 6.0.1.0

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

bobloblaw1 said:


> I was using the kexec CWM found in bean's goo folder (it's linked to in the easy kexec thread): http://goo.im/devs/B...zw_recovery.img
> I am fairly sure that it's this recovery that's bad since I can not see files in the root folders.
> 
> I tried to find the 7/23 kexec recovery but it seems droidhive where dhacker posted it is dead/down. Any one have a mirror?
> 
> I guess you could say I fail on step 3 then since I am only able to see files in subfolders. Therefore I can't flash it from the root directory. this would also explain why the recovery doesn't see the kernel flashed to the root of the recovery partition.


see my tutorial pinned at the top. I have working links to all of d2hackers work. I believe the website changed to droidhive.us


----------



## Chakra

Just tried 6.0.0.5 cwm and still no worky...... I said no tot he question about booting into stock recovery and it just booted normal no second kexec reboot and no imo kernel....


----------



## zakth

Installed lk aosp test v9 on 7/24 cm10 and now on every boot I get a screen for request SIM network unlock and mobile network does not function.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55

Been using the CWM/Kexec 6.0.0.5 Recovery and flashing the latest v9 on 7/26 CM10 with no issue. The only thing different is how the phone reboots to recovery really quick and does something (i wasn't able to catch it). No signature warning for me as with the previous v8. After initial reboot everything seems to be working well.

Thanks Imo!!!


----------



## imoseyon

Ok here's a better touchwiz version (v9-2). I just tweaked the kexec hijack method a bit, and got rid of the recovery warning. Kernel is the same as v9.

http://cl.ly/IM2C

It looks like on some TW ROMs using the reboot menu while running custom kernel will reboot to recovery. This kinda sucks but just tell recovery to reboot again in that case and you should be good.


----------



## Foxalot

Sweet, thanks! Any special instructions to set clock speed, or is being unable to do so a problem unique to me?


----------



## imoseyon

Foxalot said:


> Sweet, thanks! Any special instructions to set clock speed, or is being unable to do so a problem unique to me?


Hmm I use either command line or system tuner. Either works for me.


----------



## Chakra

I wish there was a main Kexec thread that kept up on the latest recovery. I have tired four different kexec CWM and now on the latest one and just hanging on the samsung logo.... This stuff is a pain in my a**.


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> Ok here's a better touchwiz version (v9-2). I just tweaked the kexec hijack method a bit, and got rid of the recovery warning. Kernel is the same as v9.
> 
> http://cl.ly/IM2C
> 
> It looks like on some TW ROMs using the reboot menu while running custom kernel will reboot to recovery. This kinda sucks but just tell recovery to reboot again in that case and you should be good.


No hope for a CM9 version, then?


----------



## imoseyon

Chakra said:


> No hope for a CM9 version, then?


There is hope, I just don't know when I can get around to it..


----------



## Chakra

OK im back on CWM 6.0.1.0 and had to dirty flash the rom to get back to working. Now I have just flashed your new kernel and it is again asking me....

ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? This can not be undone...

I am going to choose no and see what happens

Ok chose no and back to stock kernel,,,,

Normal reboot = just takes me back to stock again.....

Now trying reboot recovery = worked, rebooted recovery then went to kexec second boot.

SO

Load CWM 6.0.1.0 I used ez recovery to load.

Flash Imo kernel..

Reboot... = reboot to normal recovery

Reboot recovery = reboot recovery starts, then it double reboots doesnt go to recovery and loads Imo kernel...

NOW.... I have some mods to do because I had to reflash the rom ... and I HATE 320 lcd density..

SO edit lcd density...

must reboot to make it work..... Normal reboot = reboot back to standard kernel

from standard kernel reboot recovery = Kexec recovery double boot into Imo kernel.

My questions...

Do I have to do that on evry boot (boot regular, then boot recovery to get into kexec?)

If I want to boot recovery for real, do I just boot recovery from kexec


----------



## jbzcar

imoseyon said:


> Here's the recovery I've been using: http://cl.ly/ILpQ
> 
> I guess this is one reason why my original hybrid method is superior to the kexec method. Kexec method is kinda dependent on having the right recovery image.
> 
> There is hope, I just don't know when I can get around to it..


Hey, no problem, man. Thanks for your work!


----------



## imoseyon

Chakra said:


> OK im back on CWM 6.0.1.0 and had to dirty flash the rom to get back to working. Now I have just flashed your new kernel and it is again asking me....
> 
> ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? This can not be undone...
> 
> I am going to choose no and see what happens
> 
> Ok chose no and back to stock kernel,,,,
> 
> Normal reboot just takes me back to stock again.....


Hmm see if there's a file called /system/etc/install-recovery.sh. If so, delete it, re-flash v9-2 and try again? Or just flash v9-3 below. Also which ROM are you on?


----------



## imoseyon

Here's v9-3 for touchwiz. v9-2 may have caused bootloops for some, this should fix it: http://cl.ly/ILEI


----------



## bobloblaw1

imoseyon said:


> Here's the recovery I've been using: http://cl.ly/ILpQ
> 
> I guess this is one reason why my original hybrid method is superior to the kexec method. Kexec method is kinda dependent on having the right recovery image.
> 
> There is hope, I just don't know when I can get around to it..


Not that anyone cares about my opinion but between the recovery issue and the wiping of imei I'm feeling the same way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Chakra

imoseyon said:


> Hmm see if there's a file called /system/etc/install-recovery.sh. If so, delete it, re-flash v9-2 and try again? Or just flash v9-3 below. Also which ROM are you on?


Yes file was there. I just deleted it. and will flash the 9-3 now.

Im on Synergy version 1.2

Flashed newest v9-3, used cwm 6.0.1.0 (this time no question [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? This can not be undone...)[/background]

five minutes on Samsung Logo = battery pull, reboot recovery= kexec reboot [fingers crossed]yes its into Imo kernel now.

just rechecked and the file (/system/etc/install-recovery.sh) did not come back.

Now to test [I am in Imo kernel]

Normal reboot = Hangs on Samsung logo. = battery pull = recovery mode-kexec boot into Imo kernel = [going to try v9-2 again. lol]

[still in Imo kernel]
Reboot recovery = recovery mode = reboot to get back to stock kernel = hangs on samsung logo= battery pull = recovery mode - kexec reboot back to Imo kernel = no way to get to stock kernel


----------



## Dcox28

So, using CM10 and flashed IMO's kernel. In Settings, About PHone, why under Phone Number and "Min" does it say UNKNOWN? It wasn't that way before flashing the kernel. I'm not smart enough to know if this affects anything but everything is working for me at the moment.


----------



## bobloblaw1

Dcox28 said:


> So, using CM10 and flashed IMO's kernel. In Settings, About PHone, why under Phone Number and "Min" does it say UNKNOWN? It wasn't that way before flashing the kernel. I'm not smart enough to know if this affects anything but everything is working for me at the moment.


Did you follow the directions to back up your esn......?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dcox28

bobloblaw1 said:


> Did you follow the directions to back up your esn......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


No, guess I didn't know I would need to. I still have IMEI and MEID. just don't have phone number and MIN
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

tried v9-2 again bootloop
after flash no question about ([background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? This can not be undone) and it asked last time? but I think I used a different recovery.[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]wouldnt boot, just hung on samsung screen. pulled battery, booted to recovery, it double booted to kexec Imo kernel boot[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Tried to do a normal reboot to get back to stock kernel and again hangs at samsung logo, no way to boot to stock kernel.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Im going to ADB in and reload your last hybrid kernel atleast that way I have access to recovery, normal boot kernel, and Imo kernel if I want, and no booty loopies[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]just delete lk-perm and im good. [/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Imo is your last hybrid the same kernel just different way to load? am I missing any tweaks or optimazations?[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]and thanks for the hard work, you are the man. [/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]My poor battery door needs a rest. I was going to say break, but that may just be bad luck....lol[/background]


----------



## bobloblaw1

I really don't know what I'm doing wrong.

1. Installed the recovery imo linked to with:


Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
su<br />
dd if=/sdcard/d2vzw_recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 bs=256k<br />
sync<br />

2. Boot to recovery
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]


Code:


reboot recovery

[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]3. In recovery 6.0.1.0[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]4. Flash the touchwiz kernelv9-3 that was just posted by IMO[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]5. No longer get the "ROM may reflash menu..." system reboots automatically[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]6. Get the kexc can't be found in cache and it recovery bootloops.[/background]

Sorry for being such a pain.

EDIT: Okay, I just did LITERALLY the same exact steps with the same files and it worked. I'm happy but at a complete loss.
EDIT 2: My experience is very similar to Chakra's
EDIT 3: Same deal as DroidOnRoids with having to reboot into recovery every time manually.


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Hey Imoseyon, when I flashed TW-9-3 in the 6.0.1.0 recovery, I rebooted normally and it would be stuck at the Samsung logo. BUT, when I hold down the Volume Up + Home + Power, it boots up and goes to recovery but does some automatic sequence and then boots into Touch Wiz. Strange but I was panicking that I had to use Odin until booting to recovery with the button combo works.


----------



## mapatton82

Can we uodate the OP with links to the latest version and what ROMs they work ON? I am running the lkboot6.img on Synergy 1.2 but I am nkt sure I am on the latest version.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## preusstang

[deleted by author]


----------



## Chakra

You are not, but I went back to that right now as the kexec versions are having some boot loop problems. Only when you regullar boot, not on imo kexec double boot from recovery.


----------



## mean sixteen

Just a heads up.

Imoseyon's d2vzwtestv8 kernel breaks YouTube and video playback through gallery.

At least for me. Bummer too, because it fixed haptic feedback.

Edit: forgot to say I am on dhackers 7/26

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## imoseyon

interesting.. I think some of the bootloop problems may happen if you were still on my hybrid recovery and flashed the kexec kernel. So in that case you'll need to flash a different recovery before flashing my kexec version. Man there are a lot of moving parts for the kexec implementation and I'm contemplating going back to my original hybrid implementation at least for Touchwiz. CM10 kexec should be good.

Also, I will create a separate thread this weekend, so I can keep all the instructions on the OP. They're too scattered right now.

mean sixteen, I think you need v9.


----------



## Chakra

I always went from TWRP just in case it made a dif.

I vote for the hybrid for tw.


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> interesting.. I think some of the bootloop problems may happen if you were still on my hybrid recovery and flashed the kexec kernel. So in that case you'll need to flash a different recovery before flashing my kexec version. Man there are a lot of moving parts for the kexec implementation and I'm contemplating going back to my original hybrid implementation at least for Touchwiz. CM10 kexec should be good.
> 
> Also, I will create a separate thread this weekend, so I can keep all the instructions on the OP. They're too scattered right now.
> 
> mean sixteen, I think you need v9.


I will try v9. I just thought it only fixed the "untrusted zip" on reboot.

I hope it works cause I love your work.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## imoseyon

Here's Touchwiz kernel v9-4 (flashable zip - still kexec). This should fix the normal boot sequence getting stuck at samsung logo.

http://cl.ly/ILKC

(sorry no separate thread yet - got lazy, lol). Here's a link to recovery that works: http://cl.ly/ILpQ If you're on my old hybrid recovery, flash the new recovery first.


----------



## mean sixteen

Imoseyon,

I tried V9 and no change. Wiped cache and Dalvik as I always do but V9 had the same results as V8. I also change max cpu speed through CM performance settings from 1809 down to 1512 just to see if it was clocked too high but still the same.

And I don't know if it helps, but both v8 and V9 also cause my Dolphin browser to crash with more than one tab open. Stock kernel in dhackers 7/26 works on both issues I am having. In every other way your kernel seems to just fly.

Can't wait to try V10.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## DroidOnRoids

imoseyon said:


> Here's Touchwiz kernel v9-4 (flashable zip - still kexec). This should fix the normal boot sequence getting stuck at samsung logo.
> 
> http://cl.ly/ILKC
> 
> (sorry no separate thread yet - got lazy, lol). Here's a link to recovery that works: http://cl.ly/ILpQ If you're on my old hybrid recovery, flash the new recovery first.


Just attempted the v9-4 build and new recovery...still stuck on the Samsung logo screen BUT I can bypass it by pulling the battery and booting to recovery with the hardware buttons. From there it boots to recovery and automatically flashes the kernel and I'm online. Is it because I'm installing your recoveries with the custom path feature on the EZ Recovery app?


----------



## imoseyon

mean sixteen said:


> Imoseyon,
> 
> I tried V9 and no change. Wiped cache and Dalvik as I always do but V9 had the same results as V8. I also change max cpu speed through CM performance settings from 1809 down to 1512 just to see if it was clocked too high but still the same.
> 
> And I don't know if it helps, but both v8 and V9 also cause my Dolphin browser to crash with more than one tab open. Stock kernel in dhackers 7/26 works on both issues I am having. In every other way your kernel seems to just fly.
> 
> Can't wait to try V10.
> 
> Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


Damn, I tested v9 on dhacker's 0723 build and video playback definitely worked then. Since then I went back to touchwiz (i needed reliable mobile hotspot). May be at least a few days before I go back to CM10...


----------



## imoseyon

DroidOnRoids said:


> Just attempted the v9-4 build and new recovery...still stuck on the Samsung logo screen BUT I can bypass it by pulling the battery and booting to recovery with the hardware buttons. From there it boots to recovery and automatically flashes the kernel and I'm online. Is it because I'm installing your recoveries with the custom path feature on the EZ Recovery app?


Ugh, I thought v9-4 would fix that issue. I think what's happening is during the boot hijack process (after kexec kernel and recovery auto-flash command is installed in /cache) it gets hung during cleanup just prior to reboot to recovery. Unfortunately I can't seem to reproduce it... If you know how to use adb, when it appears to be hung at samsung logo see if you can adb shell or adb reboot.


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> Damn, I tested v9 on dhacker's 0723 build and video playback definitely worked then. Since then I went back to touchwiz (i needed reliable mobile hotspot). May be at least a few days before I go back to CM10...


I was on 7/21 before now and it was perfect. Don't know what changed but something's squirrly.

Edit: Although the Dolphin problem was there on 7/21 just didn't know it might be the kernel. 
Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## jasonxlee01

imoseyon said:


> Ugh, I thought v9-4 would fix that issue. I think what's happening is during the boot hijack process (after kexec kernel and recovery auto-flash command is installed in /cache) it gets hung during cleanup just prior to reboot to recovery. Unfortunately I can't seem to reproduce it... If you know how to use adb, when it appears to be hung at samsung logo see if you can adb shell or adb reboot.


I can confirm that adb reboot and adb shell does work while it is hung at the samsung logo.

Edit: adb reboot just causes it to reboot and it still hangs again. However i did adb reboot recovery and it successfully booted.


----------



## imoseyon

jasonxlee01 said:


> I can confirm that adb reboot and adb shell does work while it is hung at the samsung logo.
> 
> Edit: adb reboot just causes it to reboot and it still hangs again. However i did adb reboot recovery and it successfully booted.


Yup it's getting hung during hijack. PM me if you're interested in testing a few different builds. It's a bummer I can't reproduce it on my phone...


----------



## dunndada

i would just like to add that the version for CM10 has been rock solid. I am overclocked to 1.9 and min is at 700 and battery was going strong.


----------



## mean sixteen

dunndada said:


> i would just like to add that the version for CM10 has been rock solid. I am overclocked to 1.9 and min is at 700 and battery was going strong.


And your video is fine? Which CM10 build are you on?

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## Marcismo55

mean sixteen said:


> And your video is fine? Which CM10 build are you on?
> 
> Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


I am on the 7/26 Unofficial build of CM10/GAAPS and Imo's v9 kernel and videos in gallery as well as Youtube work fine for me.


----------



## dunndada

dunndada said:


> i would just like to add that the version for CM10 has been rock solid. I am overclocked to 1.9 and min is at 700 and battery was going strong.


no video is not ok.... i rarely look at video.


----------



## Rath1on

Unlike the people getting stuck on the Samsung logo, mine seems to go through the whole boot sequence and then when CM10 (0726) is about to load, the screen goes black and nothing happens. I tried various things to get it to boot, to no avail. I have to reflash CM10 to get it to load. I was using CWM 6.0.1.0. too.


----------



## imoseyon

Ok this version should really fix samsung logo issue on the Synergy ROM (should also work on other TW ROMs as well): http://cl.ly/INzz (touchwiz only)

My next post will be in my own thread I promise!


----------



## Rath1on

Looking forward to your thread. I'm starting to get lost in the development of stuff for the vzw sgs3. There's just so much scattered development information.
CURSE YOU VERIZON AND YOUR BOOTLOADER

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Rath1on said:


> Looking forward to your thread. I'm starting to get lost in the development of stuff for the vzw sgs3. There's just so much scattered development information.
> CURSE YOU VERIZON AND YOUR BOOTLOADER
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


tell me about it. I'm spending most of my free kernel development time messing around with kexec. I haven't really begun real development for this kernel yet.


----------



## Chakra

OK it worked perfectly!! Yay!!............But

I had forgotten to remove lk_prm from previous install.... removed lk_perm..........

And it still worked... great job Imo, You are awesome.

Test;

Starting in Imo Kexec kernel boot

Normal reboot = kexec double reboot to recovery then Imo kernel boot hijack [as it should be]....

Seems like its working perfectly... Now I cant wait for some kernel optimization's...

I can put my case back on since I wont be pulling my battery every five minutes


----------



## Rath1on

imoseyon said:


> tell me about it. I'm spending most of my free kernel development time messing around with kexec. I haven't really begun real development for this kernel yet.


I'm very much looking forward to having CM10 and a nice kernel running on this thing. I feel like everything is stuck at 90% completed and the limiting factor is trying to work around the bootloader. Kexec is excellent, but it's just another variable that poses more compatibility development.


----------



## Chakra

OH Imo will Franco app, work with this kernel??

any of the options in the app adjust the kernel?

One more question, I can flash your kexec kernels from the downloads folder in my sd card right? Up to this point I have been placing them in the root of the sd card, but that doesnt matter anymore does it?


----------



## imoseyon

Chakra said:


> OH Imo will Franco app, work with this kernel??
> 
> any of the options in the app adjust the kernel?
> 
> One more question, I can flash your kexec kernels from the downloads folder in my sd card right? Up to this point I have been placing them in the root of the sd card, but that doesnt matter anymore does it?


not sure about franco app - i didn't know he had one for S3.

as for the zip file, you can place it anywhere - you only need to flash it once.


----------



## Chakra

his kernel only support Internationale s3, but maybe his app will control your kernel? I guess I could try....


----------



## thekendog

The latest kernel worked fine for me during installation. No logo hanging. Interested to see how this ketnel is as I've heard good things about your previous work.


----------



## Rath1on

Which kernel would be used on dhacker's cm10? Is the touchwiz one different? I see people bragging about this kernel on xda but I can't find any information on it. Guess I'll just wait for Imo to do his thing. Arggggg I'm so impatient.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

his cm10 kernel is in here somewere, look in the first few pages.


----------



## imoseyon

oh btw, if you're on CM10 and can confirm that video playback is broken on testv9 kernel, can you pull /proc/config.gz from stock CM10 kernel and post it here or send it to me? thanks.

edit: link to kernel - http://cl.ly/IKYj


----------



## Rath1on

imoseyon said:


> oh btw, if you're on CM10 and can confirm that video playback is broken on testv9 kernel, can you pull /proc/config.gz and post it here or send it to me? thanks.
> 
> edit: link to kernel - http://cl.ly/IKgE


Thanks for the link. I'll report back in a few minutes to help out and get you that config.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdhas

imoseyon said:


> oh btw, if you're on CM10 and can confirm that video playback is broken on testv9 kernel, can you pull /proc/config.gz and post it here or send it to me? thanks.
> 
> edit: link to kernel - http://cl.ly/IKgE


Noob question: do you lose CWM recovery when flashing this kernel? (I am running CM10.)


----------



## seth.i.simmons

imoseyon said:


> oh btw, if you're on CM10 and can confirm that video playback is broken on testv9 kernel, can you pull /proc/config.gz and post it here or send it to me? thanks.
> 
> edit: link to kernel - http://cl.ly/IKgE


Attached is my config.gz. I've been having issues where my phone reboots when using any HWA to playback content. Thanks for the kernels though, freaking love them!

http://db.tt/jXIa8PMP

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rath1on

I just semi-bricked the hell out of my phone. After flashing that kernel, (CWM 6.0.1.0) the phone rebooted and somehow recovery is now gone and after the Samsung logo goes away, it just sits on a black screen. I'm not sure what I did wrong.
When I get home I'll try and redo the recovery through ADB and the phone's download mode.


----------



## imoseyon

seth.i.simmons said:


> I just semi-bricked the hell out of my phone. After flashing that kernel, (CWM 6.0.1.0) the phone rebooted and somehow recovery is now gone and after the Samsung logo goes away, it just sits on a black screen. I'm not sure what I did wrong.
> When I get home I'll try and redo the recovery through ADB and the phone's download mode.


Hmm which version of the kernel?


----------



## Rath1on

imoseyon said:


> oh btw, if you're on CM10 and can confirm that video playback is broken on testv9 kernel, can you pull /proc/config.gz and post it here or send it to me? thanks.
> 
> edit: link to kernel - http://cl.ly/IKgE


EDIT - it seems that link is down. But, the file was called ik_tw_testv9.zip


----------



## imoseyon

Rath1on said:


> The one you linked above.


Oh crap I think I linked the wrong kernel. This is the right one: http://cl.ly/IKYj

sorry about that! I'm sure recovery is still there though...


----------



## Rath1on

Is there a button you can hold to boot into recovery? It usually boots into recovery by default on normal boots, but it doesn't anymore.

And lol.







I thought it was odd that it was named tw. But, it said v9, so I was like I donno I'll just do it.


----------



## jdhas

Rath1on said:


> Is there a button you can hold to boot into recovery? It usually boots into recovery by default on normal boots, but it doesn't anymore.
> 
> And lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was odd that it was named tw. But, it said v9, so I was like I donno I'll just do it.


Hold "home" and "volume up" while booting from powered off state to boot into recovery.

Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## Rath1on

jdhas said:


> Hold "home" and "volume up" while booting from powered off state to boot into recovery.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


<3 It works. Flashing the aosp kernel now.


----------



## mapatton82

imoseyon said:


> Ok this version should really fix samsung logo issue on the Synergy ROM (should also work on other TW ROMs as well): http://cl.ly/INzz (touchwiz only)
> 
> My next post will be in my own thread I promise!


We can just flash this with anyversion of CWM? I am currently using lkboot6.img.


----------



## Chakra

jdhas said:


> Noob question: do you lose CWM recovery when flashing this kernel? (I am running CM10.)


No this is a CWM recovery its 6.0.1.0 kexec.


----------



## Rath1on

Here's the config.gz from 0726 CM10.

http://db.tt/aNMI7c0J

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

mapatton82 said:


> We can just flash this with anyversion of CWM? I am currently using lkboot6.img.


it should work with any K-exec version of CWM, but you may as well use the newest version 6.0.1.0 as it is probably the most optimized.


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> LOL sorry I wasn't clear. config.gz from the stock CM10 (build 0726) kernel please. thanks.
> 
> Hmm which version of the kernel?


Tell where to find it and you got it.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## Rath1on

I'm verifying that video playback is broken on CM10 (0726) with testv9 kernel. I saw a similar thing happen with the Hybrid Jelly Bean rom on XDA. Shortly during playback, the rom reboots.


----------



## mean sixteen

Rath1on said:


> I'm verifying that video playback is broken. I saw a similar thing happen with the Hybrid Jelly Bean rom on XDA. Shortly during playback, the rom reboots.


That's what happens to me. Works great on stock kernel.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## Chakra

Rath1on said:


> I'm verifying that video playback is broken. I saw a similar thing happen with the Hybrid Jelly Bean rom on XDA. Shortly during playback, the rom reboots.


in order to keep things straight when reporting issues please state the rom your using so as not to confuse people. Video works fine on TW roms with Imo kernel. I believe you have cm10 right?


----------



## mapatton82

I need some help I flashed CWM 6.0.1.0 and when I booted into recovery I flashed the zip for TW Synergy but I didn't realize that my recovery waqs CWM 5.8.4.9. Now my phone just continually boot into recovery. Is there any way to get out of this?


----------



## dirtydroidx

I'm on my own TW deodexed base with a few other tweaks. Running 601 , or whatever the newest recovery is. Flashed the TW link imo threw out. Running smooth with all components working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rath1on

Chakra said:


> in order to keep things straight when reporting issues please state the rom your using so as not to confuse people. Video works fine on TW roms with Imo kernel. I believe you have cm10 right?


My bad. Yes, it was on CM10. I'll edit the post.


----------



## Chakra

mapatton82 said:


> I need some help I flashed CWM 6.0.1.0 and when I booted into recovery I flashed the zip for TW Synergy but I didn't realize that my recovery waqs CWM 5.8.4.9. Now my phone just continually boot into recovery. Is there any way to get out of this?


OK I did the same thing...

While in recovery dirty flash the rom you are on, you dont need to wipe but I did wipe cash just to be safe. If you dont have the rom in your sd then you might have to use odin.


----------



## mapatton82

Chakra said:


> OK I did the same thing...
> 
> While in recovery dirty flash the rom you are on, you dont need to wipe but I did wipe cash just to be safe. If you dont have the rom in your sd then you might have to use odin.


Thanks for the quick reply, I ROM I'm on is on my Ext SD Card which I cannot access so I will try Odin to reflash the root66 file that I used to root. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## jdhas

Rath1on said:


> I'm verifying that video playback is broken on CM10 (0726) with testv9 kernel. I saw a similar thing happen with the Hybrid Jelly Bean rom on XDA. Shortly during playback, the rom reboots.


Seeing this in CM10 with the v9 kernel as well. Happens in stock gallery and in MX Player.

Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## Chakra

mapatton82 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I ROM I'm on is on my Ext SD Card which I cannot access so I will try Odin to reflash the root66 file that I used to root. Hopefully that will work.


this has saved me multiple times. Always keep the rom your on in your onboard storage for just such times.


----------



## imoseyon

Rath1on said:


> Here's the config.gz from 0726 CM10.
> 
> http://db.tt/aNMI7c0J
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you sir. I will go back to CM10 some time this weekend to fix it. Things were good on gnex where I only had AOSP to worry about.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

I am not 100% sure if it is kernel related but my bluetooth is acting up. I can't connect via hands free. I am running synergy, and it was working fine before. Anyone else having issues with bluetooth?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonxlee01

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> I am not 100% sure if it is kernel related but my bluetooth is acting up. I can't connect via hands free. I am running synergy, and it was working fine before. Anyone else having issues with bluetooth?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just streamed some music to my car using bluetooth and I didn't have any problems. I'm running the same ROM and kernel as you. Have you tried un-pairing the device and re-pairing it?


----------



## Who Doo Voodoo

imoseyon said:


> Ok this version should really fix samsung logo issue on the Synergy ROM (should also work on other TW ROMs as well): http://cl.ly/INzz (touchwiz only)
> 
> My next post will be in my own thread I promise!


I'm getting the same error as the others when trying to install this. I'm on Clockwork v5.8.4.9 - Synergy ROM v1.2 The error in clockwork goes:

SD Card mounted...
SD Card marker not found...
Error processing ROM Manager script. Please verify that you are performing the backup, restore, or ROM installation from ROM Manager v4.4.0.0 or higher.
/tmp/recovery.log was copied to /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery.log. Please open ROM Manager to report this issue.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t68gi1870s3nwgo/recovery.log

FYI - Dirty flash the ROM again to get the system back up if you experience this.


----------



## jasonxlee01

Who Doo Voodoo said:


> I'm getting the same error as the others when trying to install this. I'm on Clockwork v5.8.4.9 - Synergy ROM v1.2 The error in clockwork goes:
> 
> SD Card mounted...
> SD Card marker not found...
> Error processing ROM Manager script. Please verify that you are performing the backup, restore, or ROM installation from ROM Manager v4.4.0.0 or higher.
> /tmp/recovery.log was copied to /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery.log. Please open ROM Manager to report this issue.
> 
> https://www.dropbox....go/recovery.log
> 
> FYI - Dirty flash the ROM again to get the system back up if you experience this.


You're going to need to use a different version of CWM Recovery. I believe Imoseyon posted one at the end of page 15 of this thread. Also don't use ROM Manager to flash. Do it directly from the new recovery.


----------



## pelotudo

imoseyon said:


> Ok this version should really fix samsung logo issue on the Synergy ROM (should also work on other TW ROMs as well): http://cl.ly/INzz (touchwiz only)
> 
> My next post will be in my own thread I promise!


sorry, playing catchup from like a week ago.

this the correct version if running synergy v1.2?

thanks again for the work imo, user your stuff on my x/bionic (so hi i can't remember which one right now, but i know it was fire.)


----------



## Bill3508

Anyone flashed this through ez recovery?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Who Doo Voodoo

jasonxlee01 said:


> You're going to need to use a different version of CWM Recovery. I believe Imoseyon posted one at the end of page 15 of this thread. Also don't use ROM Manager to flash. Do it directly from the new recovery.


Thanks a lot man. Must have been the only page I didn't see. LOL


----------



## bobloblaw1

Bill, you need to flash this through cwm 6.0.1.0. I ended up having to push the recovery through adb as it wouldn't stick any other way. Seems like normal flashing methods work for most but you can see what I did a few pages back.

Imo, I know you've said that you haven't done very much on the actual kernel. But I'm digging the touch wiz version. It's very much more responsive than stock kernel in my completely subjective opinion. It also seems like it drains battery much faster during active use. Of course it is possible that all this is placebo and its in my head or that it's going to take a bit of time to get accurate battery stats.

As of this morning I've actually undercooked it to the 1200 step and I'm going to see if that gives a good balance of power and the battery life.

Thanks again man. I'm excited to have your kernels available again after you ditched us on the fascinate









EDIT: hmmm it looks like it isn't respecting cpu limits
Edit 2: pretty sure I goofed. I'll let you guys know but it looks like cpu limits are being respected.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bobloblaw1

Ignore this I think I made a mistake.


----------



## Bill3508

I was just wondering if this is the same kernal type as invisiblek v2?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1

Bill3508 said:


> I was just wondering if this is the same kernal type as invisiblek v2?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I don't mean to be a jerk but even a cursory reading of the last 2 pages of this thread would tell you that the latest versions use kexec and the steps to flash it. I even replied to you directly stating the differences in flashing this kernel type. If you aren't going to do your research and and be aware of the risks and precautions you should take you probably shouldn't flash things to your $600 device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bill3508

Kind of harsh but okay. I thought invisiblek was kexec also and used cwm with kexec applied. I read your post and install instructs. No biggie, if it doesnt work that way then it doesnt. Just no one mentioned the ez recove in this thread that im aware of.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

Bill3508 said:


> Kind of harsh but okay. I thought invisiblek was kexec also and used cwm with kexec applied. I read your post and install instructs. No biggie, if it doesnt work that way then it doesnt. Just no one mentioned the ez recove in this thread that im aware of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Invisibles is using a hybrid I think and not kexec


----------



## Bill3508

Chakra said:


> Invisibles is using a hybrid I think and not kexec


Gotcha,

Thanks.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Can someone please tell me how to remove this kernel? I tried flashing invisiblek hybrid via ez recovery flasher and not I am in a constant reboot to reovery mode. I was able to finally reboot but it looks like imoseyon kernel scpript is still doing its thing where it runs an update.zip in recovery. Anyone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

Just flash a standard recovery like twrp. Then reboot then flash invisiblek kernel.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Chakra said:


> Just flash a standard recovery like twrp. Then reboot then flash invisiblek kernel.


That was the first thing i tried and it did not fix it


----------



## LLStarks

Any chance this kernel will ever support the FM radio inside the phone?


----------



## jdhas

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> That was the first thing i tried and it did not fix it


You need to reinstall your rom.

Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

jdhas said:


> You need to reinstall your rom.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


So there isnt a file that i can delete and it will revert back to the way it was, like the first couple of release of his kernel? Before i could delete lkperm and flash a recovery and that was it.


----------



## dirtydroidx

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> So there isnt a file that i can delete and it will revert back to the way it was, like the first couple of release of his kernel? Before i could delete lkperm and flash a recovery and that was it.


You should be able to dd= in with adb or use ezrecovery to flash a new recovery img . His kernel hijacks the boot process , thus implementing the work around , do to the BL. That should work if not , like someone else said flash the rom your on now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

dirtydroidx said:


> You should be able to dd= in with adb or use ezrecovery to flash a new recovery img . His kernel hijacks the boot process , thus implementing the work around , do to the BL. That should work if not , like someone else said flash the rom your on now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The problem with that is that i could access adb because as soon as it rebooted the blue recovery letters popped up but it would not go into recovery and then it would reboot to the point where the samsung logo popped up and then a sec later it would boot into recovery(blue letters top left screen) but again would actually boot into recovery and this cycle would not stop even after i battery pull and trying to manual boot into recovery by button combos. somehow i ended up fixing it by flashing recovery via odin and the new bootchain etc. Bottom line is this is what concerns me with not having an unlocked bootloader and having to use workaround methods such as kexec because if something goes wrong when your trying to use a custom kernel and fake recovery chances are you sol. Dont get me wrong i am very happy to alteast have kexec and i am very appreciative of devs that helped make this possible...I will just be crossing my fingers each time i flash a kernel hyrbid.

Regardless of all of that Imoseyon I am freaking stoked to have you working on kernels for the sgs3 and i hope you stay around!!!


----------



## tedkord

This is exciting. Your kernels were my favorites on the Thunderbolt. I hope you add in your speed tweak script, that made overclocking so easy.

A question for anyone, if I want to use this with the newest Synergy, which I've already got flashed, I just need to flash it with a kexec enabled recovery. No need to do anything with synergy, only the kernel will be affected?


----------



## bobloblaw1

tedkord said:


> This is exciting. Your kernels were my favorites on the Thunderbolt. I hope you add in your speed tweak script, that made overclocking so easy.
> 
> A question for anyone, if I want to use this with the newest Synergy, which I've already got flashed, I just need to flash it with a kexec enabled recovery. No need to do anything with synergy, only the kernel will be affected?


Yes exactly. A few pages back Imo posted a confirmed working recovery version (6.0.1.0). Flash that recovery then flash the kernel from within recovery. Flashing will update you to Imos kernel and leave your rom intact.

And I'm pretty sure what I was saying about the kernel not respecting a mhz limit is accurate. It will respect the limit at first but after a while (maybe after a sleep) it will stop respecting the limit and use all steps up to 1900.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Foxalot

bobloblaw1 said:


> And I'm pretty sure what I was saying about the kernel not respecting a mhz limit is accurate. It will respect the limit at first but after a while (maybe after a sleep) it will stop respecting the limit and use all steps up to 1900.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I experienced a similar problem when trying to set a limit with SetCPU or ROM toolbox. I am now instead using System Tuner per Imoseyon's advice, and it works properly--CPU spy will still report my imposed limit as the highest state even after a stress test and periods of deep sleep. Unfortunately System Tuner's 'reapply cpu settings on boot' options don't work for me, but setting it manually upon reboot is a small price to pay for a proper limit IMHO.


----------



## imoseyon

Hi everyone,
Just started a new thread for Touchwiz here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31329-imoseyon-test-leankernel-tw-729-v104-kexec/ along with test version 10.4.

Let's continue to use this thread for AOSP/CM10, which isn't ready for its own thread quite yet. (I've yet to flash latest cm10 to test).


----------



## Rath1on

Hey imo, I just flashed the 0730 CM10 and your v9 AOSP kernel still works. Video playback still does not, however. 
Everything else seems to be running spiffy as always. This build of CM10 seems to have addressed quite a few issues. I'm impressed.


----------



## Rath1on

Dhacker posted on his twitter than the 0730 build is mainly a kernel update. How his compares to yours I do not know, but I'm sure that's of use to you. If I can do anything to help, let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunndada

do we think that the video playback is kernel related. last night i reflashed the rom and still had video problems. mostly flash related though.


----------



## Rath1on

On the stock cyanogen kernel video playback works fine. I do still think that imo's has better battery life, but I'm wary to be running it over the 0730 kernel because it was supposed to address a few issues. It would be really nice if we had an actual changelog. I appreciate all the work these developers are doing, I really do, but I think the community could better use/support these projects if we actually knew what as going on. 
/rant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunndada

well then on a side note the jb flash issues are annoying. not happy with the browser experience anymore.


----------



## Marcismo55

Rath1on said:


> On the stock cyanogen kernel video playback works fine. I do still think that imo's has better battery life, but I'm wary to be running it over the 0730 kernel because it was supposed to address a few issues. It would be really nice if we had an actual changelog. I appreciate all the work these developers are doing, I really do, but I think the community could better use/support these projects if we actually knew what as going on.
> /rant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


While it would be nice to know what we are flashing and what the bugs/fixes are in place, we have to remember that these are unofficial nightlies that are essentially unsupported. I'm just happy to have some AOSP roms to play with which coming from the HTC Rezound is a HUGE deal.

Once things get settled a bit and we get official CM support, things will be more documented and organized. Things are just way too new for this device.


----------



## Rath1on

It's all the bootloader's fault! 
DOWN WITH DEMOCRACY

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55

Rath1on said:


> It's all the bootloader's fault!
> DOWN WITH DEMOCRACY
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 HAHA


----------



## Chakra

Rath1on said:


> It's all the bootloader's fault!
> DOWN WITH DEMOCRACY
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Long live the republic!


----------



## msburr87

Video playback is working for me on v9 with cm10 7/30

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream

Can we move this to development so it's easier to keep track of? Perhaps even a new thread where Imo can edit the first post?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mapatton82

IrishCream said:


> Can we move this to development so it's easier to keep track of? Perhaps even a new thread where Imo can edit the first post?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


There is a new thread in the development section already!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31329-imoseyon-test-leankernel-tw-729-v111-kexec/


----------



## DroidOnRoids

mapatton82 said:


> There is a new thread in the development section already!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...729-v111-kexec/


He probably is asking for an AOSP kernel version thread lol


----------



## IrishCream

DroidOnRoids said:


> He probably is asking for an AOSP kernel version thread lol


Yep, AOSP pleaaaase... Everyone is still on test-v9 right

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rath1on

IrishCream said:


> Yep, AOSP pleaaaase... Everyone is still on test-v9 right
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Imo is working on the AOSP kernel, but it isn't his top priority right now. I assume because CM10 is constantly changing and you never know when an update will just break everything. Having a dedicated thread for the AOSP kernel won't change that or make the releases come quicker. Until the vzw CM10 catches up with the stability and compatibility of the international, it's going to be difficult finding steady support in 3rd party developments for it. Blame the bootloader.








Because of that, I decided to go back to 4.04. I'm using Synergy right now, and though the lack of being Jelly Bean is rather depressing, at least it works 100%. The Jelly Bean OTA is being dropped by Samsung in a month'ish. A lot will change very rapidly.


----------



## jdhas

Rath1on said:


> The Jelly Bean OTA is being dropped by Samsung in a month'ish. A lot will change very rapidly.


Don't hold your breath!
Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## Marcismo55

IrishCream said:


> Yep, AOSP pleaaaase... Everyone is still on test-v9 right
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I wish...I had v9 but i lost it somehow. I only have v8 which has the .zip warning on every reboot. It sucks lol


----------



## LLStarks

I just want fastcharge on AOSP.


----------



## IrishCream

Rath1on said:


> Imo is working on the AOSP kernel, but it isn't his top priority right now. I assume because CM10 is constantly changing and you never know when an update will just break everything. Having a dedicated thread for the AOSP kernel won't change that or make the releases come quicker. Until the vzw CM10 catches up with the stability and compatibility of the international, it's going to be difficult finding steady support in 3rd party developments for it. Blame the bootloader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of that, I decided to go back to 4.04. I'm using Synergy right now, and though the lack of being Jelly Bean is rather depressing, at least it works 100%. The Jelly Bean OTA is being dropped by Samsung in a month'ish. A lot will change very rapidly.


Not saying a dedicated thread would cause Imo to update faster... Just saying it would be easier for folks to find the latest test and Imo can post his change log rather than having to search thru this thread

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## imoseyon

Rath1on said:


> Imo is working on the AOSP kernel, but it isn't his top priority right now. I assume because CM10 is constantly changing and you never know when an update will just break everything. Having a dedicated thread for the AOSP kernel won't change that or make the releases come quicker. Until the vzw CM10 catches up with the stability and compatibility of the international, it's going to be difficult finding steady support in 3rd party developments for it. Blame the bootloader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of that, I decided to go back to 4.04. I'm using Synergy right now, and though the lack of being Jelly Bean is rather depressing, at least it works 100%. The Jelly Bean OTA is being dropped by Samsung in a month'ish. A lot will change very rapidly.


Yup. I need the ROM to be more stable before I can start serious development on the kernel. My v9 kernel still breaks video playback on 0731 build right?


----------



## imoseyon

Ok, here's a version that should fix the video playback on aosp jb: http://cl.ly/IYk5


----------



## jdhas

imoseyon said:


> Ok, here's a version that should fix the video playback on aosp jb: http://cl.ly/IYk5


Thanks Imo! Confirming that video works perfectly with Test 10 on CM10.


----------



## irtehun

Has anyone tried this kernel on aokp jb yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> Ok, here's a version that should fix the video playback on aosp jb: http://cl.ly/IYk5


Haven't played much but so far perfect.

As always nice work. Can't wait till you really get to work on this thing.

Ty for your effort.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## neyenlives

I read through this entire thread and missed any list of features or change log for this kernel (v10 AOSP). Hook a brother up with some info. Thanks to imoseyon for bringing the lean to the GSIII.


----------



## mean sixteen

neyenlives said:


> I read through this entire thread and missed any list of features or change log for this kernel (v10 AOSP). Hook a brother up with some info. Thanks to imoseyon for bringing the lean to the GSIII.


I don't recall there being one. IMO is really not changing much until AOSP is more stable. I will say that this runs better than CM10 stock kernel for me. Plus it seems to fix the haptic problem on CM.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## irtehun

Apparently this doesn't fix video on aokp jb. I flashed and videos are still all black

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives

mean sixteen said:


> I don't recall there being one. IMO is really not changing much until AOSP is more stable. I will say that this runs better than CM10 stock kernel for me. Plus it seems to fix the haptic problem on CM.
> 
> Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


Yeah it's understandable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream

irtehun said:


> Apparently this doesn't fix video on aokp jb. I flashed and videos are still all black
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


it didnt fix it on AOKP, but it definitely fixes on CM10


----------



## Marcismo55

This kernel has been great for me. Just wanted to give another thanks Imo...really looking forward to the next beta


----------



## imoseyon

I'm thinking about working on 0.1 beta for CM10 this weekend. If I succeed, I'll create a new thread for that. Stay tuned...


----------



## brkshr

Marcismo55 said:


> This kernel has been great for me. Just wanted to give another thanks Imo...really looking forward to the next beta


Hell ya!!! Blank Man!!!


----------



## mean sixteen

imoseyon said:


> I'm thinking about working on 0.1 beta for CM10 this weekend. If I succeed, I'll create a new thread for that. Stay tuned...


Color me excited.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## IrishCream

imoseyon said:


> I'm thinking about working on 0.1 beta for CM10 this weekend. If I succeed, I'll create a new thread for that. Stay tuned...


helllll yes


----------



## jdhas

For what it's worth, Test Version 10 doesn't seem to work on the latest version of CM10 (8/12).


----------



## Marcismo55

jdhas said:


> For what it's worth, Test Version 10 doesn't seem to work on the latest version of CM10 (8/12).


Confirmed. Would not boot on the newer builds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen

I was wondering if "butter " is the problem.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## imoseyon

Here you go guys: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32286-kernel-aosp-jb-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v01-beta-81312/

Let's move the discussion over there too.


----------

